
Tesla CEO Elon Musk’s Peculiar Conduct Rattles Wall Street - cdmckay
https://www.thestar.com/business/tech_news/2018/05/04/tesla-ceo-elon-musks-peculiar-conduct-rattle-wall-street.html
======
ryanbertrand
After I heard about this, I couldn’t help but think about Zuckerberg saying
these responses during his hearing.

------
a-fried-egg
Musk is an engineer. I see no issue with what he said.

